# Oracal Distributors vs Signwarehouse



## ryanb4614 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hello! I just got a good deal mint Pcut 24 inch for $325 shipped! 

I have a *N. Glantz & Son* (nglantz.com) and a *Fellers* (fellers.com) within a few miles from me. Are their prices cheaper then signwarehouse.com? I do have a reseller license. Looking to purchase Oracal 651 and then siser for the t-shirts.

So my questions are:
-Are *N. Glantz & Son* (nglantz.com) and *Fellers* (fellers.com) either of them cheaper then signwarehouse.com? 
-Also can you just go there to place an order or how does it work. Thanks!


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

ryanb4614 said:


> Hello! I just got a good deal mint Pcut 24 inch for $325 shipped!
> 
> I have a *N. Glantz & Son* (nglantz.com) and a *Fellers* (fellers.com) within a few miles from me. Are their prices cheaper then signwarehouse.com? I do have a reseller license. Looking to purchase Oracal 651 and then siser for the t-shirts.
> 
> ...


I can't speak about N. Glantz since we don't but from them, but we do have a Fellers account and you would need reseller license to get wholesale prices from them, I believe they are cheaper then Signwarehouse but that would depend on the item, best bet is to call and get set up so you can see the prices on line. Biggest issue is shipping, some places offer free shipping for orders over $50 or $100 but we have found that that is something that can be negotiated (lower minimum to get free shipping) There are also lots of smaller vinyl suppliers that are hungry for your business that will work with you on pricing....you just have to seek them out.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ryanb4614 (Jan 23, 2010)

i just setup a feller's account but wont have access for vinyl yet. What do they charge for oracal 651?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

ryanb4614 said:


> i just setup a feller's account but wont have access for vinyl yet. What do they charge for oracal 651?


You'll need to wait until your account is fully setup, as we can't share private wholesaler pricing on public forums.


----------



## ryanb4614 (Jan 23, 2010)

Rodney said:


> You'll need to wait until your account is fully setup, as we can't share private wholesaler pricing on public forums.


 Okay account got setup today, can someone clear this up I cannot find any info on their shipping policy, how much it is etc?
Also, do they carry any vinyls for heat press? I have only found 2 brands and none I have heard of.


----------



## knucklehead (Jul 18, 2008)

Since they're just a few miles, go talk to them. If I had a dist. only a few miles, I wouldn't even think of using anyone else. Especially, two of the biggest players in the market.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

ryanb4614 said:


> Okay account got setup today, can someone clear this up I cannot find any info on their shipping policy, how much it is etc?
> Also, do they carry any vinyls for heat press? I have only found 2 brands and none I have heard of.


Like Rodney said as soon as your totally in their system you'll be assigned a sales rep believe me they'll call you, it normally takes a few days to get fully set up, as far as heat press vinyl they have very little, not really the area they concentrate in...Stahls is really a better source for heat press vinyl.

Hope this helps.


----------



## laosfu (Mar 15, 2007)

Ive done business with nglantz in kansas city. 
Great customer service. I was local and they delivered as well. You can call or order at their facility. Depending on if they are busy they can process your order fairly quickly while you wait. It doesn't hurt to call a head like any other business.. 

Ive bought and used oracal 651 from nglantz and signwarehouse.. pricing was about the same..


----------

